# where to live in adelaide



## microbiologistvarun (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone we are family of 3 from india and will be moving adelaide soon. Can i have some suggestions regarding intial stay and low rent areas that are safe and close to transport.
Thank you


----------

